# Has anyone become pregnant after taking clomid?



## Trying4ever

I know its a long shot but anyone on here beocme pregnant after taking clomid? If so could you please state:

How long you were TTC?
How many cycles of clomid had you taken?
What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?)
What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?)

That would help alot on the mysteries and successes of clomid prescribing. Thanks


----------



## Nic-Flowers

DH and I had been trying for 8 months after a stillbirth. 
I got pregnant on my first round of clomid.
I believe I was taking 50 mg and took them CD 2-6

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Beltane

Haven't taken clomid but thought I would give you some hope as I was a child that was conceived via clomid-- and I am a twin.


----------



## Trying4ever

Nic-Flowers said:


> DH and I had been trying for 8 months after a stillbirth.
> I got pregnant on my first round of clomid.
> I believe I was taking 50 mg and took them CD 2-6
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!

Thank you for that its lovely to know that you are doing so well...and your having twins?


----------



## Trying4ever

Beltane said:


> Haven't taken clomid but thought I would give you some hope as I was a child that was conceived via clomid-- and I am a twin.

Oh wow thank you for giving us hope!!


----------



## Logiebear

I conceived my second child using Clomid.

How long you were TTC? 2yrs 6months

How many cycles of clomid had you taken? I conceived on second cycle
What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?) 100mg per day
What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?) 2-6

Any other questions you want to ask you can just pm me hun. I them conceived very easily after having my son. I got pregnant 6 months later and had another son. Then I got pregnant again in Nov 07 and again in March 08 but sadly lost both of those babies. I then got pregnant again in June and I am now 31 weeks. So there is also hope after Clomid. I just needed to something to kick start my body into a routine.

I hope this helps hun xxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

*How long you were TTC?2 years
How many cycles of clomid had you taken?Two
What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?)50mg
What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?)5-9*
I have PCOS and took provera to bring on a period, then took clomid on days 5-9 and :sex: every other day from days 12-20. Got my blood taken on day 22 to see if I ovulated and on the first cycle it was a yes that I had, but got a :bfn: . In the second round of 50mg they said that I did NOT ovulate but I DID end up with a :bfp: . Go figure. For this baby we were NOT on drugs and we were using protection. I guess some clomid stayed in me or jump started me or something. Good Luck!


----------



## Trying4ever

Thanks logiebear, I really do hope that its the clomid that i need just for a jump start.

Pitbullmommy how bizzare with the bloodwork!! I'm glad I dont have to ave bloods at cd21...i think they just scan you and guess that you ovulate at my clinic....I will hopefully be starting my clomid next month at 100mg on cd2-6...the days just drag on!


----------



## readyforbaby

bump...

anyone else?
I am getting ready to start cycle 2 of clomid. I did ovulate on round one at 50 mg but my dosage was increased to 100 mg and wondering if I should start a day or so earlier since I didn't O until CD23.


----------



## PitBullMommy

:dust: good luck!


----------



## lisaame

We were trying to conceive #2 after a year was put on clomid after i found out i had pcos. #1 conceived naturally.
On 50mcg per day on days 2-6 and conceived on 1st cycle


----------



## Pink_Witch

How long you were TTC?we tried for a year before i has blood tests then prescribed clomid

How many cycles of clomid had you taken? 6

What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?)3 cycles on 50mg and 3 on 100mg

What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?)cd2-6

i got pregnant AFTER i had finished my 6 months on it!!

good luck chick x:hug:


----------



## Vici

How long you were TTC? 2 years, 8 months

How many cycles of clomid had you taken? 2

What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?) 150mg from the start, but i also had follicle tracking (scan every 2 days from CD12 to measure possible follicles and then when I had between 1 and 4 the right size, I then had the HCG trigger shot - I OVd 36 hours later)

What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?) 2-6 

Any questions hun, just PM me :)


----------



## Lunaty

How long you were TTC?
We have tried for about 8 months


How many cycles of clomid had you taken? 
1, Got pregnant the first round :)

What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?)
50mg after bringing on AF with Provera

What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?)
Day 2-6


----------



## dizzy duck

Bit of a different story as DH has a low sperm count so were told Clomid would not work due to his problem, I begged to try it and given 0.25% chance of success.

How long were you TTC? 2 years 4 months

How many cycles of Clomid have you taken? Two

What strength (50mg, 100mg, 150mg) ? 1st cycle 50mg did not respond, 2nd cycle 100mg :bfp:

What CD were they taken? days 2 to 6 

Good luck, miracles can happen, any questions please ask, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## bird24

How long you were TTC? over 15 months
How many cycles of clomid had you taken? first cycle it worked
What strength? (50mg, 100mg, or 150mg?) 50mg
What cd you took them? (cd2-6 or cd 3-7 or any other?) CD 2-6

good luck xx


----------



## aevenstar

we were trying for 15 months before I took clomid - 50mg CD2-6. first month round sadly resulted in early m/c, second time round - this little one happened!

good luck with it

Rachel x


----------



## nina6300

Hi all. Me and my husband are trying to have a baby and for the past week I have been burping a lot there not loud but little and they come and go all day long. I keep toosing and turing when I sleep and I have been very emotional. My period is not due until June 8, 2009. Could I be pregnant?!?


----------

